# Cherry based bbq sauce or what would you use?



## reflect (May 30, 2007)

Hi,

I was given some nicely seasoned cherry wood.

So I thought I would do a few racks of ribs to see what it tastes like.

Does anyone have a cherry based sauce or does someone have a sauce that goes well with cherry wood for ribs?

Take care,

Brian


----------



## squeezy (May 30, 2007)

I used cherry on my last ribs ... never heard of a cherry sauce though ...
I think I'd start with a cherry liqour and look for a cherry ice cream topping or such and experiment with that ...
Just found a commercial product that uses cherry jam, honey, molasses, spices and some mustard.
Hope that helps ...


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 30, 2007)

maybe cherry brandy ?   i know apricot brandy works well in bbq sauce.


----------



## shellbellc (May 30, 2007)

I think my favorite wood is cherry.  This past weekend my husband and I split smoking duties.  I used T-Bones recipe for a sauce that had applesauce in it...It came out excellent.  We had a little contest type thing and I won over my husbands recipes! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here's the link to the recipe
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...cky+apple+ribs

For a cherry based sauce I would go with a cherry liquor, maybe a Kir.  Maybe even get a kool-aid unsweetened cherry flavored pack and use that in your rub recipe. You would get the cherry flavor for sure.  Spritz with cherry juice.  I have a jar of sour cherry preserves, you could probably mix that in with a sauce...


----------



## reflect (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

That one T-Bone has looks good.

Any other sauce recipes that go good with cherry wood and ribs?

Take care,

Brian


----------



## billyq (Jun 1, 2007)

I really like cherry wood too.  As for sauce, I couldn't tell you.  Im sure you'll figure some thing out.  Good luck.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is a link to a farm stand store up the road from me. I love their cherry juice concentrate(goes a long way) and I have found many uses for it including trying it in a bbq sauce....very tasty!! 

https://www.hwfarms.com/order.cfm


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey Brian, 
If you follow that link Debi put in her reply, they have a cherry applesauce, that might go well with the recipe for T-Bones sticky apple ribs.  Come to think of it, there are a lot of flavored applesauces that you could use in a que sauce, (peach, etc...)


----------



## linescum (Jun 11, 2007)

i usually prefer cherry wood for my smokes. i've been using some sweet birch lately with some really good results. as far as a sauce try a base sauce with crushed marichino cherries i don't have any recipes but but i have been thinking on something with them in they sound like they would be dynamite on poultry.


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 11, 2007)

Check out www.certifiedangusbeef.com . They have a recipe called Brisket with Cherry BBQ sauce. It is KC Masterpiece Original with adders. Could provide insight into what you need to develop your own or just use their recipe.


----------



## stillcajun (Jun 11, 2007)

One thing you could try is what I call cherry extract. 

Cherry Extract.

1 cup of fresh or frozen cherries
1 tablespoon of lemon juice
3 tablespoons of sugar
1/4 cup of rum
2 cups of water

Bring to a boil and then simmer for about 25-30 mins. 
Strain and let cool for an hour.
Add to favorite sauce.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 11, 2007)

I've added marichino cheeries and juice to my BBQ sauce before with good results - carmelizes nicely. Pomegranite juice is good to especially on pork.


----------

